# Mice biting, need some help...



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi

My mice keep biting my boyfriend, its never me only him, its hard enough to make him jump but no blood

This is how we have been handling them, in the OVO its hard to catch them so we put them in here just for handling

I am getting a 3ft-4ft tank soon so I should be able to handle them a lot easier without having to put them in a small plastic tank whenever I want to play with them

Are they frightened? is it too small and they dont like it?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They certainly don't look frightened  Those mice are curious and obviously comfortable with you. I handle mine just like that and when they're used to it, they'll climb up my arm too.

I bred a mouse once which went to live with my best friend. He was the sweetest mouse and bruxed whenever she held him but would bite her (male) housemate. Just one of those things I guess :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

maisymouse said:


> My mice keep biting my boyfriend, its never me only him, its hard enough to make him jump but no blood


I love your mice! Let them make him jump!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

They are a lovely bunch! lol maybe they dont like males haha


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It could be that they are used to your scent and not his and they are being taken from their main habitat and placed in a strange one, so this can all add to their behaviour. Once they are in a tank where you can access them better, things should settle. Also, mice are best handled and played with once they are all active and out and about. If they get disturbed during the day (sleeping time) this can also make them tetchy and jumpy.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I never touch them during the day as I know they can get grumpy if disturbed, once they are away at about 9-10 at night then I get them out


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe your boyfriend smells yummy?


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hrmmmm he certainly does


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Can a mouse tell if a Human is Male or Female?would a buck take to a girl more than a boy any ideas.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

I reckon they can tell, we once had a female dog that hated females


----------

